
Proving Cantor's Theorem in Clojure Using LaTTe - geospeck
https://nextjournal.com/zampino/latte-cantor
======
zampino
This was my very first experiment with LaTTe ([https://github.com/latte-
central/LaTTe](https://github.com/latte-central/LaTTe)) and with proof
assistants in general. You can remix the short article in nextjournal (using
the invite code _curryon2018_ ) to start playing around with LaTTe proofs.

This is also a nice explanation of the lambda calculus involved
[https://latte-
central.github.io/LaTTe/102_Lambda_the_ultimat...](https://latte-
central.github.io/LaTTe/102_Lambda_the_ultimate.html), still I couldn't find
exactly how LaTTe relates to the (I assume) more popular Coq, except both
being based on the calculus of constructions. Anyone with some insights?

~~~
zampino
You can sign up for a nextjournal account using the invite code _curryon2018_
and remix the article.

